# Thicken store-bought jelly/jam?



## NatalieK (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello guys, I'm new here, but I have a question/dilemma.  My family LOVES my homemake kiffels.  I tried making them with some store-bought strawberry rhubarb jam, but it doesn't "stay" in the pastry.  Is there some way that anyone has tried to make it "stickier" sot that it will not run all over my cookies sheets?  Please help if you can.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 7, 2010)

Store bought can be tricky.  Home made with granulated sugar, the more you cook it the thicker it gets.


----------

